# Still



## cloudhidden (Jul 4, 2014)

Does anyone have a still they'd be willing to barter something for? Looking for a smallish one


----------



## cloudhidden (Jul 4, 2014)

I'd also take a copper vessel... I have the copper tubing


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

I use a pressure cooker on a hot plate. Drilled a hole in the lid and used a simple straight fitting for the copper tubing. You can find cheap pressure cookers at goodwill, flea markets, and yard sales.


----------



## BadFordRanger (Apr 26, 2014)

gweny said:


> I use a pressure cooker on a hot plate. Drilled a hole in the lid and used a simple straight fitting for the copper tubing. You can find cheap pressure cookers at goodwill, flea markets, and yard sales.


Are you talking about an aluminum Pressure Cooker? 
If so, what do you make in it? 
I was worried that the alcohol would eat the aluminum away and mix with the drink and possibly cause poisoning. 

Godspeed

Ranger


----------



## cloudhidden (Jul 4, 2014)

I thought of that idea too and had the same question. I have seen stills on google that are made w beer kegs. Aren't those also aluminum?
I want mine mainly for essential oil distillation and occasional water distillation, so I wonder if it would be a problem?


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

Some kegs are made of stainless steel. I'm sure that they would work for what you are trying to do.


----------



## cloudhidden (Jul 4, 2014)

Great! Thanks!


----------



## cloudhidden (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm still interested in bartering for a still or still parts (including the glass lab kind) if anyone has any


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

There are free plans for them online. Might be cheaper in the long run to just make one....???


----------



## cloudhidden (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm thinkin so too, especially if I can barter for parts...


----------

